# help removing a saunders hawk grip



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

does anyone know if they handle removes easily in a way other than destroying it? the hawk handle looks interlocked in some fashion but i dont want to destroy it if it doesnt remove easily. thanks.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Unclip the top and it just slides apart. There are two halves. You cannot really break it.


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

RecurveMaster said:


> Unclip the top and it just slides apart. There are two halves. You cannot really break it.


thanks much!


----------

